# What Oil Is The Healthiest for Deep Frying?



## virgo152

Making your own potato chips or wings. What oil is the healthies?  Can you make these in the oven?


----------



## BBQ Mikey

virgo152 said:


> Making your own potato chips or wings. What oil is the healthies? Can you make these in the oven?


 
What oil is healthiest for deep frying seems like an oxymoron.  Different people will tell you different things, but I would have to say Olive oil is the lightest and healthiest oil for you.  I read somewhere that they actually use olive oil on certain surgical equipment to help lubricate them.  Alittle off topic, I know!

As far as making wings and chips, Absolutely you can make them in the oven.  Wings especially come out rather well.  The way I do it is to cook them in a pan for 45 min - hour on high heat (approx.375-400) and then drain the juice.  After that give them another hour on high heat and they come out crispy and wonderful.

Though you can bake potato chips, I honestly, prefer mine fried with BBQ seasonings...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Yes many people will tell you many different things.  Although olive oil is a healthy oil, it has a flavor and burns easily.  Of course there are different grades of olive oil.  Extra Virgin is the healthiest, has the strongest flavor, and burns the easiest.  It's not a great frying oil, or even a good one.  As the oil is more processed to remove all but the pure fat, it becomes lighter in flavor, and more tollerant of heat.

For frying, the healthiest, and best temperature characteristics are had by using nut oils, especially walnut, and peanut oils.  Both have high smoke points and are nutritionaly sound.  In fact, walnut oil is high in Omega-3 fatty acids, which is good stuff.  The problem with nut oils is that they have a flavor.

For neutral flavored oils, Sunflower is the most benign.  It is high in polyunsaturates, and contains mono-unsaturates as well.  It has virtually no flavor and a high smoke point.  It is a great all-around cooking oil.  Safflower oil comes in third, followed by soybean oil.

Of the saturated fats (solid fats), lard is better than butter, which is better than trans-fats (margerine).  

That's the quick and dirty about oils.  Go ahead and do a bit of research on Google and you will get a wealth of info about oils.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Andy M.

Canola oil is readily available, in expensive, has a high smoke point and is considered one of the oils with the most favorable types fat content.


----------



## jpmcgrew

BBQ Mikey said:


> What oil is healthiest for deep frying seems like an oxymoron. Different people will tell you different things, but I would have to say Olive oil is the lightest and healthiest oil for you. I read somewhere that they actually use olive oil on certain surgical equipment to help lubricate them. Alittle off topic, I know!
> 
> As far as making wings and chips, Absolutely you can make them in the oven. Wings especially come out rather well. The way I do it is to cook them in a pan for 45 min - hour on high heat (approx.375-400) and then drain the juice. After that give them another hour on high heat and they come out crispy and wonderful.
> 
> Though you can bake potato chips, I honestly, prefer mine fried with BBQ seasonings...


 I make my chicken wings the same way in the oven no oil needed as the wings have enough fat in then when they are done I toss them in wing sauce.
As far as oils I prefer peanut oil but it's more expensive than my next choice which is canola.


----------



## Katie H

There are very few  oils in my house.  Most of my  cooking is done with olive oil and I do my frying with canola oil.


----------



## foodpal

Using olive oil will be too expensive for making chips. Baking the wings will be easy and tasty too. Canola oil for chips will be more economical besides it is vegetable extracts and should be healthy.


----------



## attie

You might like to check this oil out, it behaves similar to canola.
Rice Bran Oil, The World's Healthiest Oil


----------



## karenlyn

I use olive oil for everything-- even frying.  That's just how it's done here.  In Spanish homes, everything is cooked in EVOO almost without exception.  It does get a little smokey, but I love the flavor of foods (especially potato chips) fried in olive oil.

I have a great recipe for wings that come out super crisp and delicious.  You just marinate them awhile in a mixture of oil, soy sauce, hot sauce, and other things, then bake them for in a hot oven.  They're better than fried!


----------



## smag

I use light olive oil for regular cooking, and canola for deep frying..Olive oil is too expensive to deep fry in.


----------



## attie

karenlyn said:


> I use olive oil for everything-- even frying.  That's just how it's done here.  In Spanish homes, everything is cooked in EVOO almost without exception.  It does get a little smokey, but I love the flavor of foods (especially potato chips) fried in olive oil.
> 
> I have a great recipe for wings that come out super crisp and delicious.  You just marinate them awhile in a mixture of oil, soy sauce, hot sauce, and other things, then bake them for in a hot oven.  They're better than fried!



" (especially potato chips) fried in olive oil. "

A double bonus there for you karenlyn, you can lower the temperature when cooking chips, they then turn out more crunchy, just don't go to low.


----------



## Jeekinz

virgo152 said:


> Making your own potato chips or wings. What oil is the healthies? Can you make these in the oven?


 
Here's a good read on oils.


----------



## Corey123

I think peanut oil is healthy as well, but it is also ridiculously expensive!

I once deep-fried a 14-lb turkey in some of it  and it costed an awful lot of money for it.
Probably because it has high heat tolerance against smoking and burning too easily.


----------



## Maverick2272

I like peanut oil for chips for the flavor, otherwise Canola oil if I don't, and EVOO for most other things.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Cooking Oil Smoke Points


----------



## attie

Peanut oil is pretty much a no-no here due to so many people being allergic to peanuts, it is quiet a problem for us.


----------



## BBQ Mikey

I just want to clarify that I thought Olive oil was the healthiest oil. I did not take into account your deep frying. I'd use Peanut if price was not an issue, moreso for the good flavor of the oil.  There is no such thing as a healthy deep fried food.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Actually, you can minimize the problems associated with deep-fat frying by frying with the right temperature, and frying the right foods.  Flour-coated foods absorb much less oil than do batter-coated foods.  Also, if you are frying foods such as potatoes, that have no coating, if you make them properly, and r'fry at the proper temperature, they absorb very little oil.

I first par-boil my fries until they are nearly cooked through, rinse to remove excess starches, then fry in 160' oil until they are lightly golden.  the outside is crips and the inside is fluffy potato with full flavor.  

Cooking at 160' causes the inside of the food to create steam, which expands and pushes out of the food, keeping the oil from entering.  And since the poatato is already most of the way cooked, it's not in the oil as long.  With my fried chicken, I don't coat in batter.  Rather, I dip in egg-wash and then seasoned flour.  Shake off the excess flour and place in the 365' oil until lighlty browned.  I turn over and repeat.  The chicken is not cooked through, and has absorbed very little oil.  Oh, and the skin is removed and all fat cut off the meat.  I then place the chicken onto a foil-lined cookie sheet and bake at 375' for 40 minutes.  The chicken comes out light, and so juicy it squirts you with liquid (water from the meat) when you bite into it.  So have napkins ready.

Deep frying doesn't have to be unhealthy, if done properly, using a good oil.  I would bet that my fried chicken has less fat after being fully cooked that baked chicken that has had the skin left on.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Steamboater

I'm not being sarcastic but why in the world would anyone be concerned about the healthiest oil to use when you eat chicken wings with the skin on and chips? It;s like the old old joke: 
     A woman has lunch with her friend and eats lots of french fried potoatos and a huge pastrami sandwich dripping with fat and then orders 7 layer cake for desert, with coffee and Sweet and Low. Her friend asks, "Why the Sweet and Low when you've eaten all this fatty food? The woman answers, "I have to cut down somewhere."


----------



## Maverick2272

I agree, only sugar will do in my coffee!!

Other than that, I'm with the woman... DW and the Dr. aren't! LOL


----------



## GB

Steamboater said:


> I'm not being sarcastic but why in the world would anyone be concerned about the healthiest oil to use when you eat chicken wings with the skin on and chips?


That is like saying why try at all. Every little bit helps. You do not need to avoid foods that are not healthy if you want to live a healthy lifestyle. You just need to eat them in moderation. And if you are going to eat them then finding any way to make them healthier is a good thing.


----------



## Michael in FtW

Steamboater said:
			
		

> I'm not being sarcastic but why in the world would anyone be concerned about the healthiest oil to use when you eat chicken wings with the skin on and chips?


 
If food is fried properly (high enough temp, fried uncovered so the steam escapes, not overcrowded and not cooked too long) it will not absorb oil. Yes, it will be "coated" with oil - so looking for the healthiest oil isn't so inane.

And, if you understand animal fats - chicken fat isn't that bad ... kind of blows the idea that some people have - a steak is good for you but chicken with the skin on will kill you. 

My x-wife went on a diet once that required her to remove the skin from chicken ... but she also had to buy special gloves from "them" to keep the fat from the chicken skin from being absorbed through the pores in her hands as she removed it.


----------



## Steamboater

michael: Fat absorbed through your hands through chicken skin isn't a probelm since it's only only your hands briefly. Better to get a little fat on your fingers then in your stomach (and in your arties for that matter). Frankly, chicken skin is bad for your health and there's been enough studies to show that. I cut the skin off and then the fat that was underneaththe skin attached to the chicken before I cook the chicken.  
     I never said looking for the healthy oil is inane either; it's not. It's only when someone shops at healthfood stores for example and then stops for lunch at McDonalds that is.


----------



## Steamboater

Not arties--arteries LOL


----------



## cupcakeChiq

they say grapeseed's teh best for deep frying, which isn't too good to do often!


----------



## Steamboater

cupcakeChiq: Hmmm.... grapeseed is terrific if you have episodes of gout like I do. Do you know why it's not good to use it too often?


----------



## cupcakeChiq

Oh! I don't know, but I would care to!


----------



## Steamboater

I found this on the net: 

Olive oil is the reigning star of cooking oils because of all the research done on the Mediterranean diet and its cardiovascular benefits. But the far less well known grape seed oil has also been shown to have positive effects on cholesterol, and it’s rich in antioxidants to boot. The other good thing about grape seed oil is that it has a higher smoke point than olive oil (425 degrees F versus 325 degrees F). This difference means you can safely set your burner to medium-high versus medium. 
Grape seed oil has a very mild flavor so can be used in almost any culinary endeavor from sautéing to baking. Try mixing it with a flavored vinegar and use as a dressing for green or three-bean salads.


----------



## Hoot

Grapeseed oil gets my vote....We use it a lot here at Casa de Hoot.
Tricky to find round here, so when i find it I stock up.


----------



## GotGarlic

Steamboater said:


> Frankly, chicken skin is bad for your health and there's been enough studies to show that. I cut the skin off and then the fat that was underneath the skin attached to the chicken before I cook the chicken.



Actually, the skin is not the problem. From Eat To Live: Bacon bad, chicken skin good - UPI.com:

Researchers discovered that skinless chicken contains more heterocyclic amines than chicken cooked with the skin on. People who ate skinless chicken regularly, they found, were at a 52-percent greater risk of getting bladder cancer.

When chicken is properly cooked, i.e., the skin is nice and crispy, the fat under the skin has been rendered out and presumably discarded. I've been known to take chicken skin that was insufficiently crispy and cook it a little longer in the toaster oven till practically all the fat is gone - good good stuff


----------



## wysiwyg

I am along the lines of Katie E and smag, only have olive and canola oils at home for cooking and I rarely fry stuff. 
I love olive oil, specially the type that smells strongly and I am aware of all publications about the benefits and Mediterranean diets, etc. etc. However, I would not go to karenlyn's extreme of cooking and frying with olive oil. Not just because of the oil being burnt, but also the fact that the average Mediterranean probably excercises daily more than the average American with grocery shopping and use of public transportation.

To answer virgo152 question, I'd say that Canola is the safest bet when used in combination with a thermometer to control frying temperature.  At least, that is what I do.


----------



## tdiprincess

Jeekinz said:


> Here's a good read on oils.



That was a very interesting read. 
for frying I do peanut oil..
For everything else EVOO all the way...
and some stuff here or there veggie oil.... 
My fryer always has peanut oil...just make sure there's no one with allergies...


----------



## Michael in FtW

We've discussed the _concept_ of "*the* best fat/oil" several times over the past 3-4 years ... and it really comes down to: the best fat to use depends .... (trust me - it's a whole seperate area of science).

Now, for the "can you do it in the oven" part of the question:

Oven-fried potato chips recipes

Oven-fried chicken (Buffalo) wings recipes

Now, I'll borrow a word from BBQ Mikey - "oxymoron". Oven-frying is a form of "roasting" - deep frying is "boiling in oil". Yep, you can do it - but the results will not be the same.


----------



## karenlyn

Wysiwyg-- you're right! People here definitely get out more, walk more, and are generally more active.  So I'm sure that makes a difference.  It's a little disturbing, actually-- everyone is so THIN!  But they also eat a LOT of olive oil (and pork fat)... a very high fat diet.  I don't.  I almost never fry-- but when I do, I use olive oil.  It's super cheap here, after all. 

I really think there has to be something about olive oil that helps keep you thin.  Not a scientific theory, of course... just a study in observation.  Sure, people here are more active.  But not THAT much more active.  I think they probably eat as much or more fat here than in the States, yet everybody is (comparatively) thin.  It's gotta be the diet.  I certainly lost weight when I moved here!

Anyway, just my theory.  Olive oil is wonderful! 

-Karen


----------



## black chef

karenlyn said:


> Wysiwyg-- you're right! People here definitely get out more, walk more, and are generally more active.  So I'm sure that makes a difference.  It's a little disturbing, actually-- everyone is so THIN!  But they also eat a LOT of olive oil (and pork fat)... a very high fat diet.  I don't.  I almost never fry-- but when I do, I use olive oil.  It's super cheap here, after all.
> 
> I really think there has to be something about olive oil that helps keep you thin.  Not a scientific theory, of course... just a study in observation.  Sure, people here are more active.  But not THAT much more active.  I think they probably eat as much or more fat here than in the States, yet everybody is (comparatively) thin.  It's gotta be the diet.  I certainly lost weight when I moved here!
> 
> Anyway, just my theory.  Olive oil is wonderful!
> 
> -Karen



stop looking at olive oil and START looking at one HUGE thing that's a major part of the american diet... one thing that's in almost EVERYTHING:

high
fructose
corn 
syrup.

causes insulin spikes which trigger fat storage, etc.


----------



## Russellkhan

I like grapeseed oil for most frying which I don't want the flavor of the oil to come through, though I don't deep fry often and it is pretty expensive for use that way. If I did deep fry often I would probably go for rice bran oil. I've heard good things about it before - it's the oil used in the fryers at the last restaurant where I worked. 

Oh, it's worth mentioning, deep fry oil can generally be reused, especially if you're only doing potatoes or other vegetables. This helps to offset the costs. 

I don't use or recommend canola oil. I prefer oils made from foods I would eat.


----------



## MexicoKaren

I've learned alot from this discussion of oils. Problem is, some of them are not available to me here. Goodweed and others, what do you think about corn oil? That is the oil used most often here, and I really like using it. It doesn't have any residual taste - somehow, I can taste canola oil and don't care for it. I can also readily find sunflower oil, and of course, LARD. I guess we shouldn't even go there.............


----------



## Russellkhan

Lard is not as bad as it's cracked up to be - but stay away from the stuff in the supermarket - it's usually hydrogenated. 

Corn oil isn't in my pantry, but not for any particular reason. I have a lot of oils already, more than I need, probably. I have peanut, EVOO, grapeseed, coconut, palm (both red & white), walnut, and lard. Sometimes I buy rendered duck fat from my butcher too.


----------



## MexicoKaren

How do I tell if the lard I buy here is hydrogenated? (I suspect it isn't.) The label says "manteca de cerdo" (fat from pork) "100% pura". It costs 8 pesos (about 80 cents) for a half kilo (1.1 pounds). There are two grades available - one is a little darker and has some tiny brown flecks in it, so it must be less rendered. I use it for flour tortillas and pastry crusts -it is wonderful stuff.


----------



## Russellkhan

Oh yeah, you're in Mexico. I have no idea of the labeling laws there. I also have no idea how the lard is processed there. Sorry.


----------



## Andy M.

MexicoKaren said:


> How do I tell if the lard I buy here is hydrogenated? (I suspect it isn't.) The label says "manteca de cerdo" (fat from pork) "100% pura". It costs 8 pesos (about 80 cents) for a half kilo (1.1 pounds). There are two grades available - one is a little darker and has some tiny brown flecks in it, so it must be less rendered. I use it for flour tortillas and pastry crusts -it is wonderful stuff.


 

Karen, your lard is not hydrogenated.  It's 100% lard - pork fat.

Some US lard is a combination of lard and shortening (hydrogenated oil).


----------



## MexicoKaren

Ahhhh. Thanks, Andy. Good stuff, eh?


----------



## Andy M.

You are getting the real deal. Do you use the purer/whiter lard? I suspect that would be better for pie/pastry crusts.  Or do you just use it for tortillas?


----------



## MexicoKaren

The only lard I've used is the purer, whiter version for pie crust and for tortillas. I suppose I could use it for many other purposes as well, but I haven't (yet).  Diana Kennedy (Mexican cooking guru- you probably are familiar with her) says to use the darker one for tortillas - it is the second rendering and has tiny bits of fried pork in it. Of course, SHE renders her own lard - I don't think I would ever go that far when the really good stuff is available and cheap. My grandmother used to use lard for frying everything. It came in pretty gold-colored metal buckets that we would then use for picking berries.


----------



## dlancelot

*chemistry and cooking...*



karenlyn said:


> I use olive oil for everything-- even frying. That's just how it's done here. In Spanish homes, everything is cooked in EVOO almost without exception. It does get a little smokey, but I love the flavor of foods (especially potato chips) fried in olive oil.
> 
> I have a great recipe for wings that come out super crisp and delicious. You just marinate them awhile in a mixture of oil, soy sauce, hot sauce, and other things, then bake them for in a hot oven. They're better than fried!


 
Just so some of you know, burning oil, (or nearly anything else for that matter) causes the food to turn into a carcinogen (i.e. it causes cancer).  So, using a low smoking point oil like EVOO over a long period of time will make your family very ill.  Please do not follow what this person has said about using EVOO for cooking...it is to be used on non cooking foods only:
Smoke Points of Various Fats - Kitchen Notes - Cooking For Engineers

That reference is a discussion talking about free radicals and how once a cooking oil has started to smoke it will cause cancer.

Good luck to all of those here, and please don't die from your food :/


----------



## CookLikeJulia

Olive oil I think is the best one and healthiest one but, it is really expensive. So, if you're aware of your health and budget. Canola is the good way to use.


----------



## Skittle68

foodpal said:
			
		

> Using olive oil will be too expensive for making chips. Baking the wings will be easy and tasty too. Canola oil for chips will be more economical besides it is vegetable extracts and should be healthy.



You seem to be confusing canola oil and vegetable oil- not the same thing.  Canola oil is actually made from rapeseed.  But you are right that canola oil is one of the healthier ones.


----------



## dlancelot

CookLikeJulia said:


> Olive oil I think is the best one and healthiest one but, it is really expensive. So, if you're aware of your health and budget. Canola is the good way to use.


 
I believe we can settle and close this thread by referencing the following articles (instead of spouting opinions with no references...):

Edible oil smoking points:
Cooking Oil Smoke Points 
Healthiest edible oils:
Which cooking oil is the best?
Which is the Best Cooking Oil for Health? Top 5 Healthiest Cooking Oil


----------



## babetoo

discussing what we think about a given subject is part of what this site is about. everyone understands that it the poster's opinion,unless references are posted. thanks .


----------



## msmofet

dlancelot said:


> I believe we can settle and close this thread by referencing the following articles (instead of spouting opinions with no references...):
> 
> Edible oil smoking points:
> Cooking Oil Smoke Points
> Healthiest edible oils:
> Which cooking oil is the best?
> Which is the Best Cooking Oil for Health? Top 5 Healthiest Cooking Oil


 Quoted from your link:
Fat                                                  Smoke Point               Smoke Point 

High quality (low acidity) 
extra virgin olive oil


   405°F


                    207°C

Sesame oil

   410°F

                    210°C

Cottonseed oil

   420°F

                    216°C

Grapeseed oil

   420°F

                    216°C

Virgin olive oil

   420°F

                     216°C


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

babetoo said:


> discussing what we think about a given subject is part of what this site is about. everyone understands that it the poster's opinion,unless references are posted. thanks .


How very diplomatic of you babetoo
Ps I like burned toast, my Mum said it would make my hair curl, its funny that I have been eating burned toast for 55yrs with thankfully no hint of cancer or curly hair.


----------



## babetoo

Bolas De Fraile said:


> How very diplomatic of you babetoo
> Ps I like burned toast, my Mum said it would make my hair curl, its funny that I have been eating burned toast for 55yrs with thankfully no hint of cancer or curly hair.


 

lol on the toast. i was just a bit burned up.


----------



## Skittle68

babetoo said:
			
		

> discussing what we think about a given subject is part of what this site is about. everyone understands that it the poster's opinion,unless references are posted. thanks .



Thankyou babe! I was a little put off my dlancelot's comment, but I wasn't sure if s/he was maybe a moderator or something and I couldn't think of a way to say what you did without being rude, so I opted to keep my mouth shut. Great job on your diplomacy!


----------



## Andy M.

Skittle68 said:


> Thankyou babe! I was a little put off my dlancelot's comment, but I wasn't sure if s/he was maybe a moderator or something and I couldn't think of a way to say what you did without being rude, so I opted to keep my mouth shut. Great job on your diplomacy!



Moderators and Admins are identified as such along with their names and avatars at the left side of every post they make.  dlancelot is a new member with two posts.


----------



## msmofet

msmofet said:


> Quoted from your link:
> Fat Smoke Point Smoke Point
> 
> High quality (low acidity)
> extra virgin olive oil
> 
> 
> 405°F
> 
> 
> 207°C
> 
> Sesame oil
> 
> 410°F
> 
> 210°C
> 
> Cottonseed oil
> 
> 420°F
> 
> 216°C
> 
> Grapeseed oil
> 
> 420°F
> 
> 216°C
> 
> Virgin olive oil
> 
> 420°F
> 
> 216°C


 
From this website it seems like EVOO AND Virgin olive oil have pretty high smoke points. I am not sure if this info is correct or not.


----------



## Andy M.

Over the years, I have come across lots of "factual" information.  Cooking oil smoke points vary more than any other info I have found.  I suspect testing procedures are clearly not consistent.  

The smoke point of an olive oil, for example, can vary based on how well refined and filtered it is.  

Despite the variations, some oils are consistently listed as having higher smoke points and those are the ones I stick with.  Corn, peanut, canola, safflower to name a few.


----------



## Josie1945

I have a commercial deep fryer that I have had more than 20 years
I use soybean bean oil, My fried food is not greasy I don't use it on a
weekley basic. But what ever I fry except ff , I bread it and set in the
fridge for a couple hrs to seal and the oil does not get in the food. As in
most things modreation is the key. Tempature control !!! Just because
you can set it at a higher tempature dosen't mean that is the best . I fry my chicken at 300% and it comes out great. I made ff at 200% yesterday and they were crispy and great.

Josie


----------



## Alix

Moderator note:

Folks please note the original age of this thread. It was begun 3 years ago and dlancelot has resurrected it. 

Thank you for being so diplomatic to one another. Its lovely to see that our newer members are just as polite as the ones who posted here 3 years ago.


----------



## Rocklobster

Andy M. said:


> Canola oil is readily available, in expensive, has a high smoke point and is considered one of the oils with the most favorable types fat content.


 Canola oil is what most restaurants  use. It also has no cholesterol....


----------



## Andy M.

Rocklobster said:


> Canola oil is what most restaurants  use. It also has no cholesterol....




No vegetable oil has cholesterol.  Cholesterol is an animal product.


----------



## Rocklobster

Andy M. said:


> No vegetable oil has cholesterol. Cholesterol is an animal product.


Yup. I was just throwing that factoid in for added effect


----------



## Skittle68

Alix said:
			
		

> Moderator note:
> 
> Folks please note the original age of this thread. It was begun 3 years ago and dlancelot has resurrected it.
> 
> Thank you for being so diplomatic to one another. Its lovely to see that our newer members are just as polite as the ones who posted here 3 years ago.



Thank you Andy, for pointing out that the moderators will let us know who they are when they address something (as I see alix did)  I didn't notice this was such an old thread!! I'm new here also, and just saw it in the current threads. Didn't think to look at the date. Learning something new every day!


----------



## Kayelle

I have absolutely *no *experience with deep frying, actually in my half century (geeze did I really admit that?) of cooking, I've never fired up a pot of oil for anything. Oh, I've fried chicken, and other things in an inch of oil, but no deep frying.
So here's my novice question......where does "vegetable oil" come into play for frying.  All the charts show vegetable shortening, but no generic "vegetable oil".


----------



## CharlieD

Did I mention i hate canola oil for frying. it mait be healthy but it stinks like fish oil ewhen used in frying. Many of you may not recognised the smell, but i am old enough to remember, yuk. 
I buy light olive oil, it has a special lable, it says good for frying. of course when I do a lot of hot frying I buy pinut oil.


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> I have absolutely *no *experience with deep frying, actually in my half century (geeze did I really admit that?) of cooking, I've never fired up a pot of oil for anything. Oh, I've fried chicken, and other things in an inch of oil, but no deep frying.
> So here's my novice question......where does "vegetable oil" come into play for frying.  All the charts show vegetable shortening, but no generic "vegetable oil".




Generic vegetable oil is probably a mixture of oils that can vary according to manufacturer and batch.  It is therefore probably impossible to assign specific smoke point.


----------



## Andy M.

CharlieD said:


> Did I mention i hate canola oil for frying. it mait be healthy but it stinks like fish oil ewhen used in frying. Many of you may not recognised the smell, but i am old enough to remember, yuk.
> I buy light olive oil, it has a special lable, it says good for frying. of course when I do a lot of hot frying I buy pinut oil.



I agree.  Deep frying in canola can give off a fishy smell.  I don't have that problem with using it to sauté.  

As a matter of fact, one of the reasons I don't like Cape Cod potato chips is that they are fried in canola oil and have a fishy smell.


----------



## Uncle Bob

I used Canola oil for frying for a long time...supposed to be healthy etc...Then I noticed my fried foods began to taste and smell funny...One day I realized it was the oil....the Canola oil that was stinking and tainting the taste of my fried foods...I only use it now to oil the wheels on the chuck wagon.........


----------



## Alix

Where is your canola oil from? I've used it for years and never noticed that smell - ever. Is it possible that its a particular brand or from a particular region?


----------



## Skittle68

I've never noticed a fishy odor either. After all, the oil is made from a seed...


----------



## Andy M.

Beats me where it's from.  It's rapeseed oil from specially bred plants.  It's a Canadian creation, as a matter of fact.

I have read about the fishy smell online so it's fairly widespread.  I buy a national brand of canola.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Alix said:


> Where is your canola oil from? I've used it for years and never noticed that smell - ever. Is it possible that its a particular brand or from a particular region?



I think Canada is a big producer...Canada + Canola .

Also think it is only offensive to some people....Kinda like that soapy tasting weed they call Cilantro....


----------



## Alix

Yep UB, Canada produces a LOT of canola. Lots of regions here though. I've used canola, sunflower and olive oils for years and not really noticed a smell at all. I have a pretty sensitive nose (DH says I could smell a mouse fart in a different room) so I think I'd notice. I wondered it maybe the oil was older? 

Andy, is your national brand produced in the US? 

And just as an odd notation, canola fields are so pretty when they are in bloom. Just like seeing a whole field of sunshine spread along the highway.


----------



## Rocklobster

I use Canola(I bring it home from work). I find that it has a bit of a taste when it is new, but once it breaks down a bit it gets fairly neutral. But I rarely fry anything because the oil ends up sitting for over a month in the fridge before I use it again. I'm too cheap to use 3 or 4 bucks worth of oil for just one fry up.  I currently have some used, strained oil in the freezer. Apperently, it will keep just fine there. I have yet to try it.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Alix, I don't think Country/Region of Origin, or brand has anything to do with it....
To some people it smells "fishy" and taste funky. ~~~ Just like some people love Cilantro...to me, and many others it taste like a bar of soap...Who knows? ~~ It does work well as axle grease on the chuck wagon, and on the gears and chains of my planters. ~~ I can see it as a lubricant for bicycle sprockets and chains too!


----------



## Skittle68

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Alix, I don't think Country/Region of Origin, or brand has anything to do with it....
> To some people it smells "fishy" and taste funky. ~~~ Just like some people love Cilantro...to me, and many others it taste like a bar of soap...Who knows? ~~ It does work well as axle grease on the chuck wagon, and on the gears and chains of my planters. ~~ I can see it as a lubricant for bicycle sprockets and chains too!



Just wanted to say I agree with you about the cilantro lol. So does the rest of my family


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> ...Andy, is your national brand produced in the US?...




It's Wesson oil.  Wesson is owned by Conagra Foods which is a huge agricultural conglomerate - maybe the biggest.  There is no indication on my bottle as to country of origin.  Conagra's address is listed as Omaha, Nebraska.


----------



## Rocklobster

Uncle Bob said:


> I think Canada is a big producer...Canada + Canola .
> 
> ....


Yeah. I live in an agricutlural area and almost every farmer grows Canola around here. It is fairly new. Years ago it was corn, but I don't see much of that anymore. It is easier to grow in this climate and less chance of failure than corn. The Canola market has boomed so these guys around here can get a good price for it.


----------



## DaveSoMD

On those rare occasions when I deep fry (french fries, fried bread) or for frying chicken,  I used to use Crisco, then I was given a 3 gallon container of Peanut Oil last fall to use in making french fries. So now I have to use that up.  

How long will it keep before it goes rancid?  The fryer only uses @ 6 cups of oil and I tend to save and reuse the oil a few times so I'm not going to be using all those gallons for a while.


----------



## Uncle Bob

"They" say 6 months....maybe a year. Keep it in a dark, cool, place with the lid screwed down tight...Refrigerated it may/will last a bit longer....YMMV....Before time runs out, find a friend and share ~~ I've never had it go rancid on me, but I use a lot of it.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Thanks UB!


----------



## CharlieD

Alix said:


> Where is your canola oil from? I've used it for years and never noticed that smell - ever. Is it possible that its a particular brand or from a particular region?


 I don't think it matters where it is from.  I love fish, my wife on the other hand hates it, so you would think she'd pick up on that smell long before I do, but she doesn't. And neither are some other folks I have cooked together in the past. I do not know how or why it is, but it just is that way. It stinks to me.


----------



## msmofet

Canola oil dosen't smell like anything to me or my family.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I know that my parents have GI problems with canola, I don't.  I use peanut oil for deep frying and canola for pan frying.


----------



## cookingfan7

Another vote for olive oil, actually is only one type of oil in my house.


----------



## msmofet

I have many oils in my house.


EVOO
Canola
Peanut
Grapeseed
Flaxseed
Sesame
Walnut


----------



## FrankZ

I kept using canola for the fry daddy and was just unhappy about my fries.  Decided a change of oil was a good thing to try and yeah, they got better.


----------



## blogsitelister

*Vegetable oils*

howdy!
new here,or u can choose a btr one for yr health and yr taste.
sum,*the *Vegetable oils would be a btr choice for our food making


----------



## Littlechef

There are only two oils in my house:

Canola oil for shallow frying ... which I don't do too much of and never deep fry.
Extra Virgin Olive Oil for everything else.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Littlechef said:


> There are only two oils in my house:
> 
> Canola oil for shallow frying ... which I don't do too much of and never deep fry.
> Extra Virgin Olive Oil for everything else.


 
Your avatar...The Lady of Shallott...nice.

I've decided to add a new oil for light frying and where I don't want a flavor to my dressings...grapeseed oil.  Nice and light.


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Your avatar...The Lady of Shallott...nice.
> 
> I've decided to add a new oil for light frying and where I don't want a flavor to my dressings...grapeseed oil. Nice and light.


 I use grapeseed oil and flaxseed oil.


Grapeseed oil is Highest in essential fatty acid, Linoleic Acid (Omega-6) and Low in Saturated Fats high smoke point good for frying.


Flaxseed Oil - Oil Pressed From Flax Is Incredibly Rich In Both Omega 3 And Omega 6 Essential Fatty Acids If It Is Freshly Pressed And Unrefined. These Two Essential Fatty Acids Are Important For Immune System Development, Digestive Support, Healthy Brain Function, Soft And Smooth Skin, Circulatory Health, And Anti-Aging Benefits. Good for salad dressings, smoothies and uncooked.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> I use grapeseed oil and flaxseed oil.
> 
> 
> Grapeseed oil is Highest in essential fatty acid, Linoleic Acid (Omega-6) and Low in Saturated Fats high smoke point good for frying.
> 
> 
> Flaxseed Oil - Oil Pressed From Flax Is Incredibly Rich In Both Omega 3 And Omega 6 Essential Fatty Acids If It Is Freshly Pressed And Unrefined. These Two Essential Fatty Acids Are Important For Immune System Development, Digestive Support, Healthy Brain Function, Soft And Smooth Skin, Circulatory Health, And Anti-Aging Benefits. Good for salad dressings, smoothies and uncooked.


 
Now I have to research the similarities and differences between fish essential oils and plant essential oils.  I can't take fish oil with my new medication...I wonder about flax and borage oil, and now grapeseed.  ARRGH!!!


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now I have to research the similarities and differences between fish essential oils and plant essential oils. I can't take fish oil with my new medication...I wonder about flax and borage oil, and now grapeseed. ARRGH!!!


 
Heres a start

*Flaxseed Oil: Benefits for Women*

Inserted from <http://www.buzzle.com/articles/flaxseed-oil-benefits-for-women.html>


*Benefits of Grape Seed Oil*

Inserted from <http://www.buzzle.com/articles/benefits-of-grape-seed-oil.html>


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> Heres a start
> 
> *Flaxseed Oil: Benefits for Women*
> 
> Inserted from <http://www.buzzle.com/articles/flaxseed-oil-benefits-for-women.html>
> 
> 
> *Benefits of Grape Seed Oil*
> 
> Inserted from <http://www.buzzle.com/articles/benefits-of-grape-seed-oil.html>


 
Thank you MsM!


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you MsM!


You're welcome. Heres another

*Borage Oil Benefits*

Inserted from <http://www.buzzle.com/articles/borage-oil-benefits.html>

I need to get a case of this stuff for my daughters!! LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I love the flax and borage oils, but the one I was taking was discontinued.  I started taking the fish oil, then.  But now with the Plavix, the fish oil has an increased bleeding risk.  I need to know if the same is true with the flax or grapeseed.

I'm also upset I can't have my Ruby Red Grapefruit juice anymore, either.

At the rate I'm finding out what I can and can't have, I'll be down to cardboard and water. LOL!


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love the flax and borage oils, but the one I was taking was discontinued. I started taking the fish oil, then. But now with the Plavix, the fish oil has an increased bleeding risk. I need to know if the same is true with the flax or grapeseed.
> 
> I'm also upset I can't have my Ruby Red Grapefruit juice anymore, either.
> 
> At the rate I'm finding out what I can and can't have, I'll be down to cardboard and water. LOL!


 I'm taking some med that says not to have to much grapefruit also. Not sure which one at the moment. But I drink a lot of Fresca and it doesn't seem to effect me to much. My numbers seem to be ok.


----------



## msmofet

*Blood Circulation
*Borage oil benefits in regulating the blood circulation and also preventing blood clotting. Use of borage oil benefits a lot more in comparison with the regular dietary saturated fatty acids to reduce the risk of high blood pressure and hypertension. The GLA from the borage oil reduces the body serums and as a result helps the body to stay away from the high cholesterol levels and heart diseases. Borage oil benefits in preventing the atherosclerotic plaque that can be a major cause behind the cardiovascular diseases.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What I read:
*Interactions can occur between grapefruit and Lipitor, resulting in an increased level of medication in the blood. If you are taking Lipitor, you should not eat or drink any grapefruit products, including supplements. The combination of the two can increase your chances of developing serious muscle problems, which can potentially lead to kidney failure or other life-threatening complications.*

Makes me just a bit cautious, I have enough problems...


----------



## msmofet

*Grapeseed Oil Nutrition Facts
*Grapeseed oil is beneficial for many medicinal problems. Let's take a look at the list which illustrates the grapeseed oil nutrition. 

Grapeseed oil reduces LDL (bad Cholesterol) and increases HDL (good cholesterol), which in turn helps in keeping your arteries clear.
Omega-3, Omega-6, and Omega-9 are the fatty acids found in grapeseed oil. These fatty acids benefit us by forestalling any heart diseases and influence the biological properties in our body. Read more about Omega-3 essential fatty acids.
Grape seed oil contains high levels of Vitamin E, which is a fat-soluble antioxidant. It aids in preventing any cell membrane related injuries.
Grapeseed oil helps the immune system and increases the blood circulation as well.
After any surgery or an injury, grapeseed oil reduces the swelling faster than any other medicines.
Flavonoids found in grape seed oil work to inflect cell-signaling pathways. Oregon State University states, "_The Flavonoids have an antioxidant behavior that responds to iron and copper that bond to proteins_". Read more about flavonoids health benefits.


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What I read:
> *Interactions can occur between grapefruit and Lipitor, resulting in an increased level of medication in the blood. If you are taking Lipitor, you should not eat or drink any grapefruit products, including supplements. The combination of the two can increase your chances of developing serious muscle problems, which can potentially lead to kidney failure or other life-threatening complications.*
> 
> Makes me just a bit cautious, I have enough problems...


 Mine is Simvastatin


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> *Grapeseed Oil Nutrition Facts*
> 
> Grapeseed oil is beneficial for many medicinal problems. Let's take a look at the list which illustrates the grapeseed oil nutrition.
> 
> Grapeseed oil reduces LDL (bad Cholesterol) and increases HDL (good cholesterol), which in turn helps in keeping your arteries clear.
> Omega-3, Omega-6, and Omega-9 are the fatty acids found in grapeseed oil. These fatty acids benefit us by forestalling any heart diseases and influence the biological properties in our body. Read more about Omega-3 essential fatty acids.
> Grape seed oil contains high levels of Vitamin E, which is a fat-soluble antioxidant. It aids in preventing any cell membrane related injuries.
> Grapeseed oil helps the immune system and increases the blood circulation as well.
> After any surgery or an injury, grapeseed oil reduces the swelling faster than any other medicines.
> Flavonoids found in grape seed oil work to inflect cell-signaling pathways. Oregon State University states, "_The Flavonoids have an antioxidant behavior that responds to iron and copper that bond to proteins_". Read more about flavonoids health benefits.


 
I have to take the Plavix...I don't see that I will be able to take the other essential oils, too.  There is such a thing as too much anti-platelet action.  Means I will definitely have to give up juggling with knives.  I'm already noticing a slowed clotting time, never saw a papercut bleed that much!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> Mine is Simvastatin


 
Shrek takes Pravastatin and Simvastatin seem to be okay with grapefruit juice from what I have read.

Lipitor has much stronger warnings.  I got put on 3 new meds, that I have still not read up on all the interactions on.  Lipitor, Plavix and Coreg.  Oh what fun!  I take more meds than some of my patients.


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek takes Pravastatin and Simvastatin seem to be okay with grapefruit juice from what I have read.
> 
> Lipitor has much stronger warnings. I got put on 3 new meds, that I have still not read up on all the interactions on. Lipitor, Plavix and Coreg. Oh what fun! I take more meds than some of my patients.


The Simvastatin just has the sticker on the bottle saying no excess grapefruit or grapefruit juice.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> The Simvastatin just has the sticker on the bottle saying no excess grapefruit or grapefruit juice.


 
Before the Lipitor, I was drinking a half gallon of Ruby Red a day...I love the stuff.  I switched to it when I gave up Pepsi.


----------



## Zereh

From our local co-op. Interesting and informative and it pretty much shakes up everything I thought I knew about fats.


----------



## babetoo

WARNING WARNING!!! yes i know i am raising my voice. all of you on new meds.be careful to as the dr. about drug interactions with each other. especially the cholesterol drugs and anti depression  meds. that is how i lost most of the muscles in my legs. caused all my falls and make it impossible to walk. took lots of therapy to get that muscle back. so question, question, question.


----------



## linicx

With a heart patient at home I don't do a lot of cooking with oil, but I have taken the time to study the pros and cons a little bit. In my opinion no oil is better, but the next best is a natural food like peanut oil or olive oil. I prefer peanut for frying as it does not dilute the natural taste of food as much as olive oil does. If you ever ate an egg fried in olive oil you will understand my reluctance to do it twice. Olive oil has a place in my kitchen but not in my fried foods. 

If you want to make your chips and wings a tad more healthy, switch to pure sea salt with no addiives (you won't use as much), and drain the foods well on towels before you serve. You want the food to taste yummy not dripping in grease. .  .


----------



## attie

Nice post linicx and I agree  with you that no oil is better. At the time this thread started I was running what we call a "Fish and Chip" business where we were frying a half ton of potatoes into chips each week with a lot of battered pieces of fish.

Our oil of preference was Palm oil, it was the most sturdy, followed closely by Rice Bran oil. Canola did not have the durability of these oils nor the clean product finish. Palm and Rice oil are very thin oils compared to other vegetable but very durable.

Like you, I personally prefer Peanut oil for our own use but dare not use it commercially. The peanut allergy thing in this country is beyond belief. If we were to cook with peanut oil we would need to advise each and every customer.  We see "Traces of peanuts may be found on this product" often on processed crumbed food.

CharlieD apparently resurrected this thread ====== Charlie, cook out a half dozen knobs of garlic in your new oil and all the fishy flavour will be gone

G'Day AndyM

BTW. After eating fish and chips fried in Palm oil almost every day for eight years [I love my F&Chips] my cholesterol is steady at 4. So apart from stacking the weight on the rest is fine.


----------

